# Saumur



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I know this question has been asked many many times before but, I would like some recomendations for the Saumur/loire area. I recall someone posting some pics of the saumur area on the river a few weeks ago and I thought I saved the page but must have forgotten. Any help would be really appreciated.
Or point me in the right direction on the forum cause I cant make head nor tail of some of it. :idea: 

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do you mean Saumur?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We stayed at this campsite at Durtal on the Loire between Angers and Le Mans.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3828

It was a great little site and we'll be going back - it really is right on the banks of the Loire. The town itself was quite quiet but there's some restaurants and a SuperU as well as a boulangerie that was open on a Sunday morning.

I can't make any recommendations for Saumur I'm afraid - it's many years since we went there and we weren't camping at the time.

MrWez


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You have an SM from me with a phone number.

andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Relevant blog here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287

But photos now here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/108495877005911654786/LoireShare

Dave


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Camping L'Ile d'Offard is nice - great views of Saumur and a short walk into town.

Catz


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I stayed at the campsite on the island in Saumer in early April this year. Today, on my return from Peterborough, there was an official looking French letter, the sort you read, and my first thought was some motoring offence or other. No it was official notification that a visitor had contracted Legionaires disease, apparently at the campite, and informing me of the symptoms and what to do if I had any of them.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Came back from Saumur 3 weeks ago...........stayed at Ill`e Do Offard (an Island in the loire).it was really good.
Also visited Amboise which is well worth a visit and stayed at the i`lle d`or.which is also on an Island minutes from the town.
Both campsites are municipal but are really good.....although the second one is more basic.
Have a great trip
Martin


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

rayc said:


> I stayed at the campsite on the island in Saumer in early April this year...... a visitor had contracted Legionaires disease, apparently at the campite, and informing me of the symptoms and what to do if I had any of them.


Yikes - maybe it isn't so nice after all. Hope you are ok RayC

Catz


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> do you mean Saumur?


Hi
yes


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

MrWez said:


> We stayed at this campsite at Durtal on the Loire between Angers and Le Mans.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3828
> 
> ...


Hi thanks but looking for aire's more than sites, my fault I did not state aire's

Ron


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't miss Chinon. 

Dick


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> I stayed at the campsite on the island in Saumer in early April this year. Today, on my return from Peterborough, there was an official looking French letter, the sort you read, and my first thought was some motoring offence or other. No it was official notification that a visitor had contracted Legionaires disease, apparently at the campite, and informing me of the symptoms and what to do if I had any of them.


Hi Rayc/ thanks for the heads up, I certainly hope you are feeling ok and that you get your self checked out by your doctor.

Ron


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

catzontour said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > I stayed at the campsite on the island in Saumer in early April this year...... a visitor had contracted Legionaires disease, apparently at the campite, and informing me of the symptoms and what to do if I had any of them.
> ...


well I don't appear to have any of the symptoms identified in the letter from the 'Direction de la prevention et de le Protection de la Sante'. 
The letter and translation enclosed says;
"You have stayed at the Campsite of Ile D'Offard. Following a stay at this establishment a person has been hospitalized for a case of legionella"
It says the incubation period is 2 to 10 days and I stayed there 4 -6 April so would appear not to be at risk.
I am very impresed with the French action concerning this matter.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Relevant blog here:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287
> 
> But photos now here:
> ...


Thanks Dave great photo's shall have a read of your blog later.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Don't miss Chinon.
> 
> Dick


Any more info Dick, it's within the area we want to go to


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

In this area we stayed at (free) Aires at Vouvray, a very lovely village on the Loire. From there we were able to visit Saumur and to tour real wine 'caves' and troglodyte villages. There are lots of inexpensive Aires and campsites in the Loire Valley - just use the Aires book and drive on until you find some place you like and want to stop at.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We've used this little carpark which is designated as an official Aire. It's about 6km North West (downstream) of Saumur.

Chênehutte-Trèves-Cunaultt - Aire de Parking

Location -0.15221	47.30789

Four marked out spaces in village carpark. One space overlooks the South Bank of the river Loire. No motor home facilities but Public WC with water tap outside is available.
Larger Aire reported 4Km West down stream on South bank with full facilities.

Rod


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Chausson said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Don't miss Chinon.
> ...


A very historic old city that has not grown much. Favourite royal residence of both Kings of England and France. A lot of history made there. Town not very grand but very medieval. It's not exactly on the Loire but a tributary.

Can't tell you about camping. I do know there is a campsite the other side of the river from it (good view of the Town) that we had planned to stay at but couldn't get near. The whole place was full of French camping cars in town for a medieval festival every Aug. The outskirts of the city was a huge wild camp where every suburban street capable of having a camping car parked was full. We just joined in.

Worth a walk up to the troglodyte village especially the cave church. Nearby is Fontevraud Abbey. Worth a visit, Henry the second and Richard the Lionheart are among others buried there.

Dick


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Very pleasant aire within easy walk, cycle ride (off road) as mentioned 
<Here>


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

rod_vw said:


> We've used this little carpark which is designated as an official Aire. It's about 6km North West (downstream) of Saumur.
> 
> Chênehutte-Trèves-Cunaultt - Aire de Parking
> 
> ...


Hi We had planned on using this town there is an aire in the book for this place,maybe its the other one you mentioned.
Ron


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

rayc said:


> I stayed at the campsite on the island in Saumer in early April this year. Today, on my return from Peterborough, there was an official looking French letter, the sort you read, and my first thought was some motoring offence or other. No it was official notification that a visitor had contracted Legionaires disease, apparently at the campite, and informing me of the symptoms and what to do if I had any of them.


Hi Ray,

Don't rely purely on the letter for symptoms. I hear that one of the "not so common" symptoms is the constant sound of a Tractor buzzing in your ears and illusions of numerous people being "knee deep in Mud".


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Don't rely purely on the letter for symptoms. I hear that one of the "not so common" symptoms is the sound of a Tractor buzzing in your ears and illusions of numerous people to be "knee deep in Mud".


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Catz


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Catching up and wading through the huge amount of reading that has accumulated while we have been away for 9 weeks.

The MMM has a 4 page spread on Saumur in their April edition.

Dick


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Catching up and wading through the huge amount of reading that has accumulated while we have been away for 9 weeks.
> 
> The MMM has a 4 page spread on Saumur in their April edition.
> 
> Dick


Yes thanks dick I have read it maybe I should read it again see if i can get more info for me.

Ron


----------

